# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Sveti Duh

## Mitze Katze

Drage moje buduće mame evo friškog iskustva sa Svetog Duha.
Ema se rodila 02.03.2008.

Sam porod je protekao idealno, dobila sam na moj zahtjev epiduralnu (kao i na prvom porodu) tako da bolove nisam imala i sve je išlo brzo.
Svi u rađaononi počevši od doktora Blagaića, babica i anesteziologa su bili jako dragi i ljubazni te su time olakšali i meni i "kolegicama" u druga dva boksa. Muž je cijelo vrijeme bio sa mnom, mogla sam piti vode koliko sam htjela (nekoliko litara sam popila u tih nekoliko sati), lopta je na raspolaganju, imaju stolove koji se postave u sjedeći položaj što olakšava izgon. Kad je Ema izašla dali su mi je i ostavili me s njom gotovo dva sata što je bilo prekrasno. A kad su je odnijeli dobila sam večeru u rađaonu.

Na odjelu babinjača je isto bilo sve super. 
Sestre s tog odjela i s dječjeg (koje su zadužene za bebice) su jako drage. Rooming in je cijelo vrijeme osim između 7h i 9h ujutro kada ih kupaju i rade preglede i pretrage. S time da ako beba jako plače po noći, a mama je umorna zbog poroda... može se zamoliti sestre da uzmu bebu, naravno samo ako mama to želi.
Strašno se trude oko dojenja i potiču neprestano na to, puštaju edukativne filmiće, daju savjete itd. Trebate ponijeti sa sobom pelenice, maramice i kremu jer same presvlačite bebice, ako se naravno u stanju.

Sve u svemu jako sam ugodno izneneađena u odnosu na vrijeme prije 3 godine kada sam tamo prvi put rađala.

----------


## Smajlić

čestitam ti na bebi i drago mi je da si imala tako pozitivno iskustvo. Ja sam prvo dijete rodila tamo i moje iskustvo je - sve kontra tvog.

----------


## kailash

Draga *Mitze Katze* čestitam i hvala što dijeliš s nama svoje iskustvo. Postoji već tema o rodilištu Sveti Duh, ovdje: http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40057

pa te molim da svoje iskustvo napišeš i tamo. Hvala.

----------

